# Gt30r



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

Has anyone used a GT30R in there 91 SE-R what kind of power should i expect,im looking around 300hp...thanx.....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

let's just say I saw a GT30R used on a DET that made over 400whp.

if you're just looking for 300whp, the GT28RS is your turbo. Crazy fast spool.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

wow thats great but i already ordered my GT30R i better stock up on some trannies lol :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haha yeah you should....or a PAR gearset


----------



## Cjburn (Jan 24, 2004)

What site did you see the GT30R on? Do you have a link to it's dyno chart?


----------

